# Split Jaw walk-on and other plastic crossings



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

There are three sections of my railroad that will have foot traffic pass over at times. Has anyone used or seen any of these products and can comment on them?

Here's a template of one of the areas that will have foot traffic and a double track going through the area.




Thanks,


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 3' section where people have to cross to get on to my patio....works like a dream. Acts as a rerailer also. Mines a single track, but don't know why a double wouldn't work.

Bubba


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you happen to have pictures of it installed?


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my review of the split jaw Walk On plastic sections. 

I made full size templates that fit in the areas I needed. Jerry at split jaw said he can do the plastic based on templates or by measurements. The templates were a also back-up in case I needed to send them in, just in case what I needed was too hard to see over e-mail or explain by phone. 

Next I found a good radius to describe each of the curves and wrote them on a paper (the one posted above) and e-mailed them in. I was a bit worried as Sarah, who is great but still learning, was a bit confused at points and also said they couldn't do them in code 250 which I was pretty sure they could. There was some delay for a week, I don't think their cad guy who put these into the computer to mill is always able to do them as orders come in, or maybe he was backlogged with other work. After a few days went by I ended up calling just to 'verify'. Jerry cleared up that they can do code 250, don't need transitions and also said they didn't have svrr SS in stock, just brass but they could ship without rails. 

I'd recommend for most people who are offsetting rail joints to order these walk on sections _without_ rail and install your own. The rail slid in very easily on the curved sections but oddly the straight sections was a little tougher. I filed the rail ends to round the rail feet which helped but on the curved sections there was no need, rail just slit in perfectly. I'd also recommend sliding one rail in at a time. It's basically impossible to slide two rails into the straight sections at a time. I had to use a rubber mallet to get 2 rails in, a third I could hand push with some elbow grease and the fourth I had to vice grip the rail to get a good connection and carefully push it through with a lot of pressure. After I wondered if they test fit and slide the rails the other direction and had I just inserted the rails in the other direction if the rail would have slid in just fine. Either way it wasn't that troublesome to get the rail in the straight and like I said before, the curved section went in very easily. 

The plastic they use is marine plastic, black. Very, very strong. It about half inch thick (guessing, i really should measure because it could be 5/8 but I think it's less than 3/4"). The plastic is strong and dense enough that I doubt I'll ever have a problem with it. Far stronger than any composite deck material, wood, and I'd even go as far as saying it would hold up better than most any concrete would for walk on rail area would. You're also not going to cut, scratch, or damage it without absolutely trying to with yard care equipment. You could probably drive over this a dozen times a day and it would still last countless years. 

The rail head is recessed about 1/16" of an inch below the top surface that feet touch which I think is a nice touch. On each side of the rail the plastic is recessed another 1/64" deep below the top of the rail head and 1/4" wide, this is a very nice touch as no part wheels will touch the plastic. 

I opted for the re-railer option, only a few bucks extra for each in/out. I didn't go for the bevelling options as these pieces sit between cement and thus a bevel wouldn't do me any good but I'd recommend it if the track is floating in the middle of dirt. 

I probably would have opted for a brown color instead of black if it were an option, just so it blended in with my backyard better, but that's the only possible con I see in these products. 

I think they're a good value for the quality and from all my research and now experience I think if anyone who's going to have foot or car traffic over track, they should really consider using this.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

so they mill an inverted "T" shaped slot and you can insert your own rail? Cool, Maybe I can get some Aristo SS done. I have double track just outside a sliding glass door that needs to use these. 

They used to make it in gray, but I'll live with black. 

Thanks for the information, first real review I have read of the product. 

Greg


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3, 2' sections on order, but no one ever mentioned the re-railer option.?? I'm still waiting for a delivery date. Check was cashed a week ago..


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Very creative ! Assuming you are 24V track powered I'm wondering how the flat walk-on circuit area would handle stagnant water splash from rain on the steps or frozen ice during winter or when you step out of the hot tub ? I would drill some perforation holes in the middle and put a beveled 1/8 inch pvc trench in the middle under the plastic to channel the water out and keep ice from forming. 

Cheers, 
Victor


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3 I have ordered will ship when they return from the convention. Guess I'll see them in about 10 days. From the pics Brandon posted I guess I could have ordered one 24" x 24" block with 3 tracks running through it?


----------

